# Herbie overflow PVC length



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone have any advice on exactly how much shorter the regular overflow should be when compared to the emergency overflow in a herbie setup? I'm trying to assemble one and understand I need two outs but I'm unsure if the differing lengths is important? Any advice on this? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

4 days, no answers.

Maybe the question is too hard to understand?
I know I sure don't get it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

same here...never heard of a herbie overflow....herbie the lovebug , yes.....overflow , no....lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

After a search on the web I found this link.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=344892
It seems it is named after the person that started the overflow thread on RC


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for trying anyhow... I built mine and it appears you don't need to have a specific length in distance. It can vary and you fine tune it with the ball valves down below. I guess the only requirement is the 2nd overflow (emergency overflow) is higher


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

